# Multiple NMS cable in one connector.



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Irvine Ca

Inspector says I can't put two cables in one two screw connector unless I show him a ul spec sheet allowing it. 

Their standard bridgport two screw romex connectors. 
Any one know of what brands allow multiple wires through one connector. 

BTW I am up to over 20 panels 20 inspections this year and this is a first. I hate California inspectors. They are god awful lowlifes.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

That's ridiculous...I just found this....

http://www.bptfittings.com/Catalog/CatalogFamily.aspx?CategoryId=23&FamilyId=114


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Go back to your supply company and check the info provided in the box. If not there then go online. All the connectors I know are listed for 2 connectors and some for more than 2.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, ridiculous, the head residential inspector would not call me back today. 

It's amazing, yesterday I pulled a permit in pomona, I called the city last week to ask how much the permit was ($96)), and how much the business license was ($48}. Great, I included it in the bid. Got the job, had the customer sign and fax it over. So then I go to the city office pull the permits, get the business license and go see the cashier, $260. Sounds like funny math. Apparently the city charges 100% tax on all mechanical permit fee's. Thanks for telling me over the phone assholes.

How much do you pay in city fee's, taxes and permit costs for a simple 100 to 200 amp panel upgrade?

Also it's $340 for an above ground self contained jacuzzi permit that is 12' from the panel location in Irvine. Is that seem high?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Also it's $340 for an above ground self contained jacuzzi permit that is 12' from the panel location in Irvine. Is that seem high?


It sounds ridiculous but it is California.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.bptfittings.com/Catalog/CatalogFamily.aspx?CategoryId=23&FamilyId=632

That's what I used, I just think these guys are ridiculous. 

I just don't understand, I have wired hundreds of houses all over michigan with tons of different inspectors, never had a problem. Now I can't do a simple panel upgrade. Every time I meet with an inspector lately they say something that just blows my mind it's so ignorant.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wow, inspectors dont seem to like you very much this week, I have never had any issue with 2 wires in a connector...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

He said provide him a cut sheet.

Your cut sheet says (2) 14/2 or 12/2

singular for 10


You're fine


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> All the connectors I know are listed for 2 connectors and some for more than 2.


Exactly right. :thumbsup:
Your guy is just being a ****.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Exactly right. :thumbsup:
> Your guy is just being a ****.


Why is simply asking for the labeling info being a ****? :blink:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Why is simply asking for the labeling info being a ****? :blink:


I think it's is pretty well known that most connectors, all that I have used, can be installed with more than one NM. Of all things to gripe about I'd put this at the bottom of the pile.

He's an ass. :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I think it's is pretty well known that most connectors, all that I have used, can be installed with more than one NM. Of all things to gripe about I'd put this at the bottom of the pile.
> 
> He's an ass. :laughing:


Well I don't see it that way but to each his own.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I think it's is pretty well known that most connectors, all that I have used, can be installed with more than one NM. Of all things to gripe about I'd put this at the bottom of the pile.
> 
> He's an ass. :laughing:


 

Read that whole cut sheet, there are several that are not listed for two. It plainly says singular cable. 

It is fully within the inspectors right to make sure you used the right product in the right way.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

For future reference from Arlington industries nm cable ranges:
(I use their connectors pretty much all the time.)
http://www.arlcatalog.com/NM Cable/Table of Fittings and Cable Ranges.htm


----------



## stevewinter (Jun 3, 2010)

most connecters allow two be on it i dont know why that inspector said that


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This is one example why an inspector that used to be an electrician is of so much more value. It should be common knowledge that you can get two 12-2's in pretty much any connector sold nowadays.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It sounds ridiculous but it is California.


Yep, that state is f*cked...too bad, it's beautiful country.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Yep, that state is f*cked...too bad, it's beautiful country.


Meh, it is a great state. ******** inspectors really are not much of a concern in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Meh, it is a great state. ******** inspectors really are not much of a concern in the grand scheme of things.


Nope, just talking about it going bankrupt, rioting, mudslides, earthquakes, fires...It's the politics mostly, what Cali doeth, the US sureth follow.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Nope, just talking about it going bankrupt, rioting, mudslides, earthquakes, fires...It's the politics mostly, what Cali doeth, the US sureth follow.


Touche. The fires especially. Wackjob environmentalists are killing the state more than anyone. It's horrid.

But I still love it here.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Touche. The fires especially. Wackjob environmentalists are killing the state more than anyone. It's horrid.
> 
> But I still love it here.


Nice. I'd love to visit. Like I said, it looks like great country. Any news on the top half breaking away from the bottom half? It was a big news event at one time.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Nice. I'd love to visit. Like I said, it looks like great country. Any news on the top half breaking away from the bottom half? It was a big news event at one time.


There's always talk but it aint gonna happen. Never say never, but really...


Maybe Northern California can become Southern Oregon. That'd make Oregonians real happy. :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> There's always talk but it aint gonna happen. Never say never, but really...
> :laughing:


Yeah, the governator would never let it happen: "Get to tha choppah!"
"The Bridge izzz owooot!"


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Yeah, the governator would never let it happen: "Get to tha choppah!"
> "The Bridge izzz owooot!"


:laughing:

Yeah, he's just waiting to be a lame duck but already is. He hasn't done a damn thing for the past two years.

The new gov will be the old gov, Moonbeam.
Or that ebay bitch Meg Wittman. 

Not too much to be excited about.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Where's Reagan when you need him?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I just did a small reno and I knew the inspector is a hard ass so I did the same as you but I cut the side of the box of connectors off and stapled it to the stud next to the panel. I do the same for the stand offs and what ever else I think he might inquire about. 
I do it all the time on bigger jobs, just to avoid any problems..I even do many of the bigger box fill calculations on the stud above the box...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

captkirk said:


> I just did a small reno and I knew the inspector is a hard ass so I did the same as you but I cut the side of the box of connectors off and stapled it to the stud next to the panel. I do the same for the stand offs and what ever else I think he might inquire about.
> I do it all the time on bigger jobs, just to avoid any problems..I even do many of the bigger box fill calculations on the stud above the box...


I probably should too, , But my strong feelings stem form electrical inspectors who have never, ever been an electrician at any time in their lives. The call them "combination inspectors" or "all in one inspectors". They are a joke.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I probably should too, , But my strong feelings stem form electrical inspectors who have never, ever been an electrician at any time in their lives. The call them "combination inspectors" or "all in one inspectors". They are a joke.


There are plenty of "electrical inspectors" who have never done a bit of electrical wok in their life. basically the same as a combo inspector, except they can cite code article off the dome.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> There are plenty of "electrical inspectors" who have never done a bit of electrical wok in their life. basically the same as a combo inspector, except they can cite code article off the dome.


I think it's only california. I have worked in three states plus USVI. Technically Florida was one job and I didn't meet the inspector but I passed without being there so I assume he knew what he was doing. 

I like to tell the combo inspectors ,

" you mean to tell me you know more about elctrical than me? More about building than the carpenter, more about plumbing than the plumber? You sure are smart buddy" 

They should just take the N out of the NEC.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had the misfortune of working with an "electrician" for an entire year who was hired based on the fact that he was an inspector for so long. I never really liked him when he was an inspector. When I had to work with him as an electrician, he barely knew which end of a screwdriver to use. My clearest memory was of him doing work above a drop ceiling at the top of a stairwell. He climbed down the ladder, flipped on the switch, and fire popped out of all the little holes in the 4-square above the ceiling. His reaction: "Hmm. Musta done something wrong. Someone's gonna have to get up there and figure it out". 

As I walked away, I mumbled, "That someone ain't gonna be me".


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I also have noticed most of the real bad inspectors are.....um lets say under 5'7" have that special charm that comes with an inferiority complex.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> This is one example why an inspector that used to be an electrician is of so much more value. It should be common knowledge that you can get two 12-2's in pretty much any connector sold nowadays.


 Agreed. They should have to work a few years in the field before they can inspect. Same thing with engineers.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> As I walked away, I mumbled, "That someone ain't gonna be me".


hehe
:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> hehe
> :thumbup:


Thing was, he actually walked around for a good half-hour eating a Rice Krispy square. I guess he was waiting to see if someone else would bail him out. Not sure why I remembered that incident, in particular, but I guess it was funny. Three way switches are so confusing, after all.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I also have noticed most of the real bad inspectors are.....um lets say under 5'7" have that special charm that comes with an inferiority complex.


Yeah that is something. 

Hate to say it but I'm taller than every boss I've worked for. Which isn't many, but still.

6'0, before you ask.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

> For use with one or two 14/2 NM-B cables, or one 12/2 through 10/3 NM-B cable


This says OK for (2) 14/2 nm, not 14/2 & 12/2 or (2) 12/2s.

Are the connectors with 2 cables all 14/2?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Why is simply asking for the labeling info being a ****? :blink:


Its his job to prove I am wrong. Not just say that im wrong and expect me to prove I am right. Expectors these days around here are lazy, and dont feel like they are someone unless they call some so called violation. Last inspector that questioned me said that I couldnt land neutral and ground [in different holes] on the same bus bar in a service. Stupid fool, after he signed it off he said "its in there somewhere"

I hate inspectors like that.

~Matt


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Its his job to prove I am wrong. Not just say that im wrong and expect me to prove I am right. Expectors these days around here are lazy, and dont feel like they are someone unless they call some so called violation. Last inspector that questioned me said that I couldnt land neutral and ground [in different holes] on the same bus bar in a service. Stupid fool, after he signed it off he said "its in there somewhere"
> 
> I hate inspectors like that.
> 
> ~Matt


I am telling you guys, california inspectors are sub, sub, sub par.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Its his job to prove I am wrong.


Where did you get that idea, with that thought you would not have to call for an inspection at all. Let the inspector figure it out. 

Close the walls up, let the inspector prove you did something wrong behind the Sheetrock.




> Not just say that im wrong and expect me to prove I am right.


So if you decide to drive one ground rod and the inspector ask you if it meets 250.56 you say 'I don't know that is your problem'?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I had an inspector tell me the SER cable to the meter was no longer UV resistant because it was painted. All's I did was from the meter in, the SER to line was already sized for the heavy up, but it got painted. I'm not about to call any inspector an *ss Bob, but there is a fine line on what to walk away and mumble under your breath about. These are people paid to assure all work is compliant and safe, not to play God and beg to find something to snicker about.

I am fortunate where I am now, the inspectors are great to work with:thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Where did you get that idea, with that thought you would not have to call for an inspection at all. Let the inspector figure it out. 

Good comparison 

Close the walls up, let the inspector prove you did something wrong behind the Sheetrock.

Sure thing 



So if you decide to drive one ground rod and the inspector ask you if it meets 250.56 you say 'I don't know that is your problem'?

Yes. I know the code and carry a book - and he should know the code and carry a book too. If I did something wrong - I want to be told a code reference, not just "its in the book" If I feel I am wrong I change it, otherwise I fight it all the way up to the AHJ. I got no problem telling an inspector no, or that he is wrong.

I ALWAYS start friendly, then as the stupid comments come out, I fight back. If you know enough that I am wrong, you should be able to tell me exactly what code section I have violated.

Its rumored around here most of our inspectors are just failed architects, that want to still feel important and boss people around.

I have had plenty of inspectors that show up, look at the work, ask a question or 2 and thats it. But when you show up with a bad attitude and come to the end of an inspection and just call some BS just so you can say you called something, you bet I am going to get in his face when he tells me I am wrong - and I am in fact not.

~Matt


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Good comparison


It is a good comparison. Thanks. :thumbsup:



TOOL_5150 said:


> Close the walls up, let the inspector prove you did something wrong behind the Sheetrock.
> 
> Sure thing


When you call for a rough inspection it is to prove to the inspector the work is correct before it is hidden from view.

Why do you think you can hide the labeling of the products you used from the inspector?

Do you expect that inspectors should be able to look at an unlabeled connector and just know the specifications off the top their head?




TOOL_5150 said:


> So if you decide to drive one ground rod and the inspector ask you if it meets 250.56 you say 'I don't know that is your problem'?
> 
> Yes. I know the code and carry a book - and he should know the code and carry a book too. If I did something wrong - I want to be told a code reference, not just "its in the book" If I feel I am wrong I change it, otherwise I fight it all the way up to the AHJ.


I agree and in this case the inspector is well within their rights to cite 300.15 until you show paper work that says the connector is being used as required by 300.15 and it's listing.




TOOL_5150 said:


> I ALWAYS start friendly, then as the stupid comments come out, I fight back. If you know enough that I am wrong, you should be able to tell me exactly what code section I have violated.


OK 300.15 for one until you can show otherwise.



> Its rumored around here most of our inspectors are just failed architects, that want to still feel important and boss people around.


That may be true, but it is not relevant.

Matt consider this, we all say 'we are innocent till proven guilty' right? But it is not that black and white.

Lets say for some reason a cop finds you in possession of prescription pharmaceuticals. 

Is it his job to prove you do not have a prescription for them or is it your job to prove you do have a prescription for them?


----------



## Comingler (Jun 4, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Matt consider this, we all say 'we are innocent till proven guilty' right? But it is not that black and white.
> 
> Lets say for some reason a cop finds you in possession of prescription pharmaceuticals.
> 
> Is it his job to prove you do not have a prescription for them or is it your job to prove you do have a prescription for them?


It is his job to prove that you do not have a prescription. If he can do that, then- and only then- should you have to prove your innocence. 

However, we live in a world in which we allow the government to take our rights away. What you have been saying is a perfect example of that.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Comingler said:


> It is his job to prove that you do not have a prescription. If he can do that, then- and only then- should you have to prove your innocence.
> 
> However, we live in a world in which we allow the government to take our rights away. What you have been saying is a perfect example of that.


Yeah you are sounding more troll like by the post.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Placentia Californa, last Monday.

This job passed the underground inspection,
passed the panel upgrade inspection,

Then on the final inspection for the entire job (I had been done for two weeks) the inspector says I have to move the pvc junction box under the bbq because there is a drawer unit that fits in the opening. It takes 4 screws and all of 1 minute with a screw gun. The inspector says in not accessible and says I have to move it despite the all the pipes to all the outdoor electrical come into that box. Then I tell the GC to get a meeting with the inspector and head inspector where I will tell them what pieces of steaming **** they are for wasting people time. I met the inspector earlier in the job, the same inspector that looked at the footings, the gas line's, and drainage pipes, ect. I'll I have to say you have to be pretty smart if you know every code to every trade. Either that or your municipality has got to be pretty ignorant to send an all in one inspector out.

Bob if you lived and worked in CA, and your confident in the work you do you would react the same way I imagine.


----------



## Comingler (Jun 4, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah you are sounding more troll like by the post.


What did I say that you disagree with? Do you just call people "trolls" when you have no solid answer?

I just read a couple posts that you made that completely bashed other people's religion. You did it just to upset them and to be downright vulgar. THAT is trolling, so look at yourself before you accuse others.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Bunny Boy,

The Inspector is the man approving the job,so when it gets approved,thus I can close the job and get$$$


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Then I guess you lack confidence in the work you preform. I thought you were just ignorant. Now I know you probably need the inspector to help you do your job. How long you been an electrician?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

And if you'd read my post, I had been done for two weeks and paid already jackass.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BK, I did a job last year almost identical to the one you did. Ran pvc underground to a few different places including stubbing up to a box inside the island in basically the same loaction that you have your box. Inspector had no problem with it. Where did he suggest you to move it to?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bkessler, I see you possible solution as being to turn that box around, put a ring or two on it, and put a flush cover on the exterior of the BBQ pit.

I happen to think that box, as it exists, meets the definition of accessible. You're probably not going to change the inspector's mind, though.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> BK, I did a job last year almost identical to the one you did. Ran pvc underground to a few different places including stubbing up to a box inside the island in basically the same loaction that you have your box. Inspector had no problem with it. Where did he suggest you to move it to?


He didn't we were supposed to have a meeting last week, the head residential inspector was going to come out but sadly he passed away last week, now the HO's are on vacation. I ll tell ya in a week or so. 

My point, I meet with a different inspector about once week, because he have to be at every inspection and hold their hands. It's ridiculous. My first half of my career in Detroit I ran tons of jobs passed all my inspections and never had to be there. The difference. CA inspectors are combo inspectors and don't know anything about electrical.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Bkessler, I see you possible solution as being to turn that box around, put a ring or two on it, and put a flush cover on the exterior of the BBQ pit.
> 
> I happen to think that box, as it exists, meets the definition of accessible. You're probably not going to change the inspector's mind, though.


That's a gourgous and freaking exspensive hardscape, I'd hate to have to turn that box around. 

Compare this location to somewhere were you need a special scissor lift to access. The job's done, these inspectors are amazingly ignorant. Although there are a few good ones. I have probably had 20 red tags in the last 4 years that I resolved without making changes. I will stand my ground, no if, ands, or buts about it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

If that island is properly built, I would even argue that it's not a wet or damp location. You wouldn't need all that liquid tite and pvc box. Just saying.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> If that island is properly built, I would even argue that it's not a wet or damp location. You wouldn't need all that liquid tite and pvc box. Just saying.
> :thumbsup:


No your right, I was worried he was going to make me use the In Use covers in a couple spots I didn't want to for ascetics , I was worried he'd find something wrong with my customized lights in the canopy, I was worried he'd be one of those "has to be armored ground" for the GEC. The guy was on the job a twice a week for two months. (lots other stuff going). then he pulls this ****, holding up the GC money not mine. Since then the GC has given me plans to his new house he's building. He's on my side, if the customers want me to do it, I will but when I make a seen it almost always has my customers blessing. They all think I am a real nice guy.:thumbsup: Because I am.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Comingler said:


> What did I say that you disagree with? Do you just call people "trolls" when you have no solid answer?


No I call folks trolls for two reasons

1) They are recent joiners of this site, we get a lot of them

2) They start off acting like a troll in their first few days.

I could be entirely wrong but I am just as entitled to my opinion as you are.:thumbsup:

But seeing as you now appear to be banished I think my hunch was right. 




> I just read a couple posts that you made that completely bashed other people's religion.


Yeah I do not believe in it, that is also my right. :thumbsup: 



> You did it just to upset them and to be downright vulgar.


Actually I did it specifically to bust Brother Noah's balls.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

It is a good comparison. Thanks. :thumbsup:

It was not - being able to read someones mind is not a good compairason .

When you call for a rough inspection it is to prove to the inspector the work is correct before it is hidden from view.

Agreed.

Why do you think you can hide the labeling of the products you used from the inspector?

I dont

Do you expect that inspectors should be able to look at an unlabeled connector and just know the specifications off the top their head?

Negative, but I expect his lazy ass to look it up if he thinks im wrong.

I agree and in this case the inspector is well within their rights to cite 300.15 until you show paper work that says the connector is being used as required by 300.15 and it's listing.

Now, If he cites 300.15 - which he should, then I have no problem giving him the data. But mostly my point is - if I dont get cited with a code section - I will push back.



OK 300.15 for one until you can show otherwise.

Agreed

Lets say for some reason a cop finds you in possession of prescription pharmaceuticals. 

Is it his job to prove you do not have a prescription for them or is it your job to prove you do have a prescription for them?

most cops around here are just as worthless as our inspectors. They will give people a hard time just because they know they can. Probably got picked on in school and are getting back at the community.

~Matt


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

In Ontario the deficiencies are stated in plain english and exact wording with a code referance by them. It's not very difficult to ask for the code violation or if you disagree you could contact the them. 

I've never seen someone stack romex in a single connector but if the hardware is approved for the purpose it would be fine to do so. 

In my opinion stacking seems like a dumb ass lazy thing to do. No offence but why are you installing a panel too small for the number of circuits you have?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> In Ontario the deficiencies are stated in plain english and exact wording with a code referance by them. It's not very difficult to ask for the code violation or if you disagree you could contact the them.
> 
> I've never seen someone stack romex in a single connector but if the hardware is approved for the purpose it would be fine to do so.
> 
> In my opinion stacking seems like a dumb ass lazy thing to do. No offence but why are you installing a panel too small for the number of circuits you have?












this is the only style panel that will fit the application and there are only 6 Ko's in the top of th panel. The original homeruns are long enough to come in the top of th panel only, and would have to be spliced to be fitted into other KO's elsewhere on the panel. I was able to get this problem taken care of diplomatically. My suspicions were correct when I finally met the inspector......he was a midget. All really short inspectors suffer from Napoleonic syndrome.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> I've never seen someone stack romex in a single connector but if the hardware is approved for the purpose it would be fine to do so.


I have never seen a "single connector". EVERY typical two-screw metallic NM cable connector I have ever seen was approved for at least two XX/2 NM cables.



Mastertorturer said:


> In my opinion stacking seems like a dumb ass lazy thing to do. No offence but why are you installing a panel too small for the number of circuits you have?


Seriously? Come on now. HOW do you propose to get 30+ cables in the top of a flush mounted panel? Or in the top of a surface mount without going into the sides? Multiple cables in a connector, that's how. 
You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but that is FAR from lazy or dumb ass. It is working clean and smart.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have never seen a "single connector". EVERY typical two-screw metallic NM cable connector I have ever seen was approved for at least two XX/2 NM cables.
> 
> Seriously? Come on now. HOW do you propose to get 30+ cables in the top of a flush mounted panel? Or in the top of a surface mount without going into the sides? Multiple cables in a connector, that's how.
> You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but that is FAR from lazy or dumb ass. It is working clean and smart.


The correct connector for 2 Non-Metallic Sheathed cables would be a *CL2175*. It's designed specifically to accomodate two cables for one knock out. 

http://www.tnb-canada.com/en/catalogues/online/comresconstruction/pdf/c3/01a_roughing_eng.pdf

Smart is knowing how to choose the correct products for the application. 
* 
*


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> The correct connector for 2 Non-Metallic Sheathed cables would be a *CL2175*. It's designed specifically to accomodate two cables for one knock out. *
> *


And because YOU say so this is the _only_ connector a smart person should use for two NM cables? Right? 

What about a CI3360, or W100LX-D, or my favorite the Arlington 841, which will take up to THREE 14/2 NM among about twenty other multiple cable combinations? But then again, I am not smart.

http://www.arlcatalog.com/NM%20Cable/Table%20of%20Fittings%20and%20Cable%20Ranges.htm


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bro, he's from Canada. Disregard anything he says.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> *CL2175*. It's designed specifically to accomodate two cables for one knock out*
> *



I dont know why but I feel like those duplex connectors are like the redheaded step child of connectors.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> The correct connector for 2 Non-Metallic Sheathed cables would be a *CL2175*. It's designed specifically to accomodate two cables for one knock out.
> 
> http://www.tnb-canada.com/en/catalogues/online/comresconstruction/pdf/c3/01a_roughing_eng.pdf
> 
> ...


No **** sherlock, I installed three in a few of them Because the entire panel only has 12 knock outs, jackass.

Ignorance is thinking you have exclusive information which in fact everyone is privy to.

The torture is reading your threads,


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Wow..4 pages of discussion about a NM connector! Awesome!:thumbup::jester:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LJSMITH1 said:


> Wow..4 pages of discussion about a NM connector! Awesome!:thumbup::jester:


Check your settings ..... only took 2 pages for me!


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahhhhhh rezy guys, constantly getting whipped by inspectors bitch'n moaning about it every step of the way. 

Obviously you've got everything under control. Good luck on your next inspection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> Ahhhhhh rezy guys, constantly getting whipped by inspectors bitch'n moaning about it every step of the way.


You must be one of them since you know so much about NM connectors. Must suck to be you. 

I'd laugh if an inspector tried to fail me for something like that. Our guys know better, and they know what they are looking at. 
It's a shame when people in a position of authority have no clue.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd also like to again for the record mention, CA residential inspectors have zero electrical experience, the same inspector inspects the electrical, plumbing, footings ect. I was failed earlier this week because the inspector had never seen a service mast before and told me I had to install another 18 feet of riser on the side of an old barn style house. I later received an apology call. And the inspector that called me on the multiple wires in a NMs connnector.........was a midget..I guessed he had Napoleons syndrome and I was right. He was a little angry short guy, if I was there I guarantee I would have passed. I have about one inspection a week, most of the inspectors in Orange and La counties are idiots. There are a few good ones. Costa Mesa, Dana point, orange. there's a couple decent ones in Long Beach.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Check your settings ..... only took 2 pages for me!


Just goin' by the page count at the end of each page as displayed on my screen...Maybe we will hit 5 on this one?:jester::laughing:


----------



## DavidRoberts (Jun 20, 2010)

I grew up in Riverside, live in Washington state now. Here one is required to prove he has spent a *minimum* of 4 years in the field as EL01 Commercial level Journeyman before he/she can even qualify for a position as electrical inspector. As an inspector they are required to carry/maintain a current EL01 card. Maybe you could push the 'governator' to install some simular requirements.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

As far as I can remember the actual "tomic" brand two screw connector was approved for four cables......You should visit Long Island where some inspectors let the hacks get away with running every circuit through a 2" seu connector at the panel, others who run a 20" piece of 2" pvc into the sheetrock with only a male adapter at the panel and pull 30 cables in it ....I don't agree with your inspector, and he is probably a ball breaker or an old union guy.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> As far as I can remember the actual "tomic" brand two screw connector was approved for four cables......You should visit Long Island where some inspectors let the hacks get away with running every circuit through a 2" seu connector at the panel, others who run a 20" piece of 2" pvc into the sheetrock with only a male adapter at the panel and pull 30 cables in it ....I don't agree with your inspector, and he is probably a ball breaker or an old union guy.


I agree.. some of the stuff that gets passed is brutal.

BUT.. last thing we need here are inspectors who nit pick every little thing.

NYBFU were like that if you didn't play the "green game" with them.

Glad those blood suckers went belly up. :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> I agree.. some of the stuff that gets passed is brutal.
> 
> BUT.. last thing we need here are inspectors who nit pick every little thing.
> 
> ...


I dealt with them once, the guy never showed up for the rough, after I complained he showed up and violated me for not labeling two mystery circuits on an service upgrade. I'm happy with Inspectors Inc. in E. Meadow and Long Island E. I. in St. James. I used to work for the lead inspector for Southampton before he got that position. I'm happy with all my inspectors. I would like to see some of the hackers violated though.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I dealt with them once, the guy never showed up for the rough, after I complained he showed up and violated me for not labeling two mystery circuits on an service upgrade. I'm happy with Inspectors Inc. in E. Meadow and Long Island E. I. in St. James. I used to work for the lead inspector for Southampton before he got that position. I'm happy with all my inspectors. I would like to see some of the hackers violated though.:thumbsup:


EI in St. James was the first agency to get town approval and broke the monopoly that NY Board had on Long Island. :thumbup:

I have been using them since they first opened their doors.

Nassau County is like a foreign country with their licensing laws.

I was never a fan of the "good old boys licensing boards" the towns and villages have to keep us out. 

Southampton now has the "vehicle registration" yearly fee, so I stay out of there also... not enough work there to get my interest


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> EI in St. James was the first agency to get town approval and broke the monopoly that NY Board had on Long Island. :thumbup:
> 
> I have been using them since they first opened their doors.
> 
> ...


 Well if you ever need some help with those jurisdictions I might be able to help ,924 SHOC


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> EI in St. James was the first agency to get town approval and broke the monopoly that NY Board had on Long Island. :thumbup:
> 
> I have been using them since they first opened their doors.
> 
> ...


 Its a shame they lost Bill Dain to Patchogue, Lou's OK though.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Well if you ever need some help with those jurisdictions I might be able to help ,924 SHOC


Thanks for the offer..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Its a shame they lost Bill Dain to Patchogue, Lou's OK though.


Lou's son is good people also.. they answer their phone :thumbsup:

Bill Dain was another good inspector I never had a problem with getting inspections done.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Thanks for the offer..


 Today had some interesting landscaper installed garden lighting mishap correction,, you know when the customer turns the light switch off and they remain half brite its just a sign things are about to get ugly....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Today had some interesting landscaper installed garden lighting mishap correction,, you know when the customer turns the light switch off and they remain half brite its just a sign things are about to get ugly....


The one stop service.. bushes, sprinklers, grass, and lighting.. rolls of UF 3" below grade

What did you find was causing the problem??


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> The one stop service.. bushes, sprinklers, grass, and lighting.. rolls of UF 3" below grade
> 
> What did you find was causing the problem??


Retardo Maltabon switched the neutrals w/ UF switch loops from a spa panel all the way back to the house. Must of had a burn through UG along the way. Worked fine with by adding two switches over at spa panel and wiring correctly.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Retardo Maltabon switched the neutrals w/ UF switch loops from a spa panel all the way back to the house. Must of had a burn through UG along the way. Worked fine with by adding two switches over at spa panel and wiring correctly.


:laughing:...I guess the HD salesman had trouble communicating the difference between black and white wires


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> :laughing:...I guess the HD salesman had trouble communicating the difference between black and white wires


I was thinkin thats how they do in Mexico.......Actually sold a 200 upgrade on a 8 circuit virgin house on the way home....nothing like a 1960's virgin.


----------



## CrossThreaded (Jun 27, 2010)

Mastertorturer said:


> Smart is knowing how to choose the correct products for the application.
> *
> *


I just read in another post that you are an apprentice.

*Smart* is knowing when to shut up and listen to the people who have been doing this for longer than you have been alive.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

CrossThreaded said:


> I just read in another post that you are an apprentice.
> 
> *Smart* is knowing when to shut up and listen to the people who have been doing this for longer than you have been alive.


 :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Irvine Ca
> 
> Inspector says I can't put two cables in one two screw connector unless I show him a ul spec sheet allowing it.
> 
> ...


Would it be the same reasoning in saying that you can't staple two romex cables together?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Would it be the same reasoning in saying that you can't staple two romex cables together?


I am not sure what the reason is, but I've wired hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of houses. A large majority with compliments from the AHj. I don't mind adapting to new codes, but I'll fight tooth in nail before I change my style and technique's. My wires are as neat as can be with gentle flowing transitions. They blend in with the framing leading some inspectors to ask if I am even finished yet. I'd make that inspector regret telling me I need a standoff for my wires coming down above a 4 gang switch like in that other thread.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I was thinkin thats how they do in Mexico.......Actually sold a 200 upgrade on a 8 circuit virgin house on the way home....nothing like a 1960's virgin.


 
I haven't seen a virgin house in a really long time :laughing:

Best money you can still make is a service change, the trunk slammers can't ruin that because of those barrel lock :thumbsup:

Dawn Electric was advertising 200a service changes for $1400.00 in Pennysaver News.. no thanks!!


----------



## CrossThreaded (Jun 27, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Best money you can still make is a service change, the trunk slammers can't ruin that because of those barrel lock :thumbsup:


That doesn't stop any trunk slammer. It's common to have the homeowner pull the permit.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

CrossThreaded said:


> That doesn't stop any trunk slammer. It's common to have the homeowner pull the permit.


On top of that...alll you need is an angle grinder to take off(some) barrel locks anyway.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

CrossThreaded said:


> That doesn't stop any trunk slammer. It's common to have the homeowner pull the permit.


 
Only after the HO passes a 25 question test can they do their own electrical work here. We don't have locks on our meters here, or 95% do not.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Only after the HO passes a 25 question test can they do their own electrical work here. We don't have locks on our meters here, or 95% do not.


Are you serious? What kind of questions are on the test?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Is one of the questions....How much would you like to donate???:laughing::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Are you serious? What kind of questions are on the test?


 
IDK. William1978 says its pretty tough. One of the counter men at hd took it and said it wasn't too bad. I know the Jman test is as tough as a nc state test.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Only after the HO passes a 25 question test can they do their own electrical work here. We don't have locks on our meters here, or 95% do not.


that's a good thing for you.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> that's a good thing for you.


 

Nah they just do it without a permit. I bet there are more jobs going on without a permit here than with.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Nah they just do it without a permit. I bet there are more jobs going on without a permit here than with.


...if caught they should be drawn and quartered.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> I haven't seen a virgin house in a really long time :laughing:
> 
> Best money you can still make is a service change, the trunk slammers can't ruin that because of those barrel lock :thumbsup:
> 
> Dawn Electric was advertising 200a service changes for $1400.00 in Pennysaver News.. no thanks!!


I average $1700 to $1800. Riser wired in 4/0 aluminum when I'm inland. I could do services for $1400 dollars and make money....4/0 seu, homeline or murray panel, reuse old wooden mast.....Just can't bring myself to do that  John Giella, " we'll beat any written estimate by 5%". feel like giving someone a written estimate for a mast service at $950 , charge $100 for the estimate and tell them to call Giella.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Are you serious? What kind of questions are on the test?





> *Residential Property Owner's Electrical Exam:*
> 1.) True or false: A keyless lampholder cannot be unlocked.
> 2.) True or false: An "ohm" is a Hindu measurement of voltage.
> 3.) True or false: A conduit bender can only be used on flexible conduit.
> ...


 :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Big City Electrician (Jul 5, 2010)

A few weeks ago I had a new house "inspected" by the City Of Los Angeles. The inspector says "your permit shows that you didn't pay to have any motors inspected". I say "I didn't wire any motors". He says "What about those exhaust fans in the bathrooms?". This ass hat wanted $25 additional for every exhaust fan I put in this house....

I refused, the job delayed 4 days until they decided they'd "let me slide".

It's not about public safety, it's only about the money.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Big City Electrician said:


> A few weeks ago I had a new house "inspected" by the City Of Los Angeles. The inspector says "your permit shows that you didn't pay to have any motors inspected". I say "I didn't wire any motors". He says "What about those exhaust fans in the bathrooms?". This ass hat wanted $25 additional for every exhaust fan I put in this house....
> 
> I refused, the job delayed 4 days until they decided they'd "let me slide".
> 
> It's not about public safety, it's only about the money.


I ve never had to correct any violation I was written up for in LA county, a little chin music and the threat of a phone call to their boss clears it up every time.


----------

